# BC has North Shore: Washington has South Shore. Here's a taste...



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Camera died again, so not all stunts made this post. Will go back again and get the rest.

This is South Shore riding. We have old growth stumps and logs that are easily over 6 ft wide. We also have thinned out 30-50 ft long perfectly straight, debranched logs all over for building. We keep upping the size of the drops. Next is a 15 ft stump drop and a 80+ foot long old growth log ride to huck.

Post some of the stunts you've made. I put green lines in each photo to show the possible lines you can take on each stunt. The white lines show where you catch AIR. 

One of the photos is of the ORV trail gap (it's about a 10-12 ft gap jump) that lands on an oldgrowth logride (over 60 ft long) to a 4 ft huck off the end and then over a 6.5 ft tall (and wide) oldgrowth stump rollover. There's also a GIF of it.

The tall catwalk drop is the same drop of the ziggzaggy catwalk (one with skinny stump under it) that you see uncompleted in the first section. It has a GIF.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

more   


The teeter can be hit and hucked. It's heavy so it moves slowly. If you hit the teeter fast enough and don't brake you can huck straight off the top of it for about a 8 ft drop. You go various speeds to huck it lower or let it go all the way down.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

more


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

more


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

Whoa, screen changer things and lots of logs and stunts. DC rolls hardcore  

That'd be some fun stuff to hit..


----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

*cool*

Dude where are you at?? I am in Vancouver


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

E30Evolution said:


> Whoa, screen changer things and lots of logs and stunts. DC rolls hardcore
> 
> That'd be some fun stuff to hit..


Washington STATE dude! haha. I wouldn't think anything like this is in DC.

This is south puget sound near Olympia. AKA, South Shore.

Just wait till you see how retardedly huge some of the old growth log rides are, pics to come...

Pictures of frosty nuggets too...


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Washington STATE dude! haha. I wouldn't think anything like this is in DC.
> 
> This is south puget sound near Olympia. AKA, South Shore.
> 
> ...


where exactly?
im stationed at mcchord afb near tacome, im new to the area and dont know where this place is.. can you post some dirrections? the only South Shore in washington i found was up in seattle..

thanks


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

oli the magical bum told me to never ride over stumps.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

scabrider said:


> oli the magical bum told me to never ride over stumps.


What drug are you on? Must be good!

Stumps are fun! These ones are up to 10ft wide old growth cedar trunks. If you're good enough you can jump them like dirt jump table tops.

These are in Capitol Forest near olympia. Check out THIS LINK

Scroll to lower in the page to see a map and directions from I-5. Not more than a 45minute drive from Machord AFB, I think.


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> What drug are you on? Must be good!
> 
> Stumps are fun! These ones are up to 10ft wide old growth cedar trunks. If you're good enough you can jump them like dirt jump table tops.
> 
> ...


thanks for the link...

whats this a stealth demo8?


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Manic said:


> thanks for the link...
> 
> whats this a stealth demo8?


HAHAHAHA!

That guy had a brand new Kona Stinky and wouldn't even take it off the 1 ft drop! He was a cool guy though, but sucked at biking. The guy in the white helmet hucks the biggest out of us all, he also never crashes, so no full face needed. He hucks the big drop all the time.

All the guys I see with Full Face helmets crash the most for some reason.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

What's up dude! This place is definitely getting fun, too big for my bike.. don't want to break my trail bike.

I have a nice bruise on my forehead from my helmet from that stupid front flip I did, yea I suck... for now 

Can't wait to come out again, we're definitely gonna be up there more and more and will put some shovel time into it


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

thesacrifice said:


> What's up dude! This place is definitely getting fun, too big for my bike.. don't want to break my trail bike.
> 
> I have a nice bruise on my forehead from my helmet from that stupid front flip I did
> 
> Can't wait to come out again, we're definitely gonna be up there more and more and will put some shovel time into it


That was you? hahahaha. sorry for laughing, but speaking of people with full face helmets crashing... I hope you feel better after that nasty fall... OUCH! Your buddy didn't come out of there so well either, I bet he has bruises on his legs from doing the ORV gap jump. I give him props for trying it though. I haven't hit it yet, but I wanted to, until my deraileur fell off! 

We'll be up there Saturday and next week on tuesday or wednesday. Bring up some scrap wood so we can finish the second catwalk to drop. Your buddy mentioned he could bring a bunch of scrap wood from his dad's barn construction project.

How the hell did you get that bruise on your forehead? I would think the fullface would've widened the load a bit, or did your handle bar go through and smash your forehead? Next time try riding for a while before jumping, 95% of crashes happen when you're cold.

Here's where your freind crashed. He came up short in the red X zone and bit it into the tree. I think he tried it again later and cleared it pretty good.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't know where he got the balls to do that gap, we haven't been jumping for long at all, props to him though, he said hes got a huge bruise on his thigh haha. I was there when he crashed. He does have alot of scrap wood around his house.

I've got three bruises on my forehead. The big one is right above my eyebrows directly between my eyes, the other two are directly above my eyes higher up my forehead. I just think I hit the front of my helmet on the ground really hard.. good thing I was wearing one... broke the damn visor though...nothing glue can't fix.

Yea, I probably was too cold, I hit that first drop and I think I landed a little wacky and went off the second a little out of control or something.

In a week or two I'll have a new rig and will hurt myself some more 


These pics don't do the place justice


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

thesacrifice said:


> These pics don't do the place justice


I couldn't agree more. Everything is much larger in person, plus you can see how the whole run flows and connects together, that's the best part.

I want to get ahold of a helmet cam and go through the whole thing from the biker's perspective. I guess I'll have to tape a camcorder to my head and hope I don't fall!

EDIT: Hey, if we're not there just go ahead and keep building new stuff and new lines. There's plenty of stuff after the trail gap to build on or you can just go towards the top of stunt course and start a whole new line that goes along side the existing ones. The more options the better. If you want to dig, we need a lot more dirt piled up on the catwalk drop near the trail gap jump. You know the big drop where the catwalk isn't finished on the first part, we only have planks on the drop section.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

and if Capitol Forest looks small in pictures, imagine some of the **** we see in videos and up north...yikes


----------



## maxrhul (Jun 9, 2004)

Have you washingtonians been to exit 27 or 34? I can't exactly remember which is which....it's up by North Bend. It's pretty much downhill with tons and tons of stunts....the first stunt is called the hellavator ... if that means anything to you....anyway it was sick.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

thesacrifice said:


> and if Capitol Forest looks small in pictures, imagine some of the **** we see in videos and up north...yikes


I'm moving to North Shore BC this summer, so I better be ready to go huge. I should also invest in some pads. I never crash on my own stunts, but for some reason I crash more on other people's stunts.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

maxrhul said:


> Have you washingtonians been to exit 27 or 34? I can't exactly remember which is which....it's up by North Bend. It's pretty much downhill with tons and tons of stunts....the first stunt is called the hellavator ... if that means anything to you....anyway it was sick.


I think that place was torn down. Not sure though, I want to check it out if it does exist.

Galbraith is the only place I know of that has some good stunts like Capitol Forest. They don't have anything CLOSE to as nicely made as we do though. Galbraith has too many lazy full suspension guys making trails up there which equals no good trannies. All of our stunts are made for hardtails to ride too, so even the big stunts are smooth and flow perfectly into the next stunt. Not much time spent on the ground.


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

damn, i need a trail/freeride bike, i dont think my 55+lbs downhill sled is arpropriate for capital forest..


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

Manic said:


> damn, i need a trail/freeride bike, i dont think my 55+lbs downhill sled is arpropriate for capital forest..


Sure it is....you should come out and ride with my buddy and I sometime. We shuttle the the peak and ride down on trails, I'd say it's about %85 downhill

I ride an Enduro right now but just ordered a new freeride rig as I mentioned earlier, once it arrives, the aforementioned buddy and I are gonna ride every second possible... we found a nice drop at Steilacoom park too, which is pretty close to you at Mcchord


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Manic said:


> damn, i need a trail/freeride bike, i dont think my 55+lbs downhill sled is arpropriate for capital forest..


Why not? We've got some giant drops in progress and one 15 footer gap drop near the logging road that will get you flying FAAAARRRR with enough speed. You could probably roll though most of our stuff like it was a curb, but at the same time get huge air off some of our "the faster you hit it the higher you fall" type jumps.

We also have another stump drop that could get 20 + vertical feet if made right and it has a nice landing.


----------



## Manic (Feb 18, 2004)

thesacrifice said:


> Sure it is....you should come out and ride with my buddy and I sometime. We shuttle the the peak and ride down on trails, I'd say it's about %85 downhill
> 
> I ride an Enduro right now but just ordered a new freeride rig as I mentioned earlier, once it arrives, the aforementioned buddy and I are gonna ride every second possible... we found a nice drop at Steilacoom park too, which is pretty close to you at Mcchord


that would be awesome...
no1 i know likes to ride, they say its too risky....  i guess they dont know what they are missing on..
im going home, florida, til march 2nd.. any day after that...
i might not take those 10+ft drops, i broke my arm last august... and althought its almost 100% in the back of my head i still have some doubts..


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

Manic said:


> that would be awesome...
> no1 i know likes to ride, they say its too risky....  i guess they dont know what they are missing on..
> im going home, florida, til march 2nd.. any day after that...
> i might not take those 10+ft drops, i broke my arm last august... and althought its almost 100% in the back of my head i still have some doubts..


drop me an email [email protected]


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that sucks...graffiti everywhere...hope you catch the guys that did that


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

that looks like a lot of fun


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> I think that place was torn down. Not sure though, I want to check it out if it does exist.
> 
> Galbraith is the only place I know of that has some good stunts like Capitol Forest. They don't have anything CLOSE to as nicely made as we do though. Galbraith has too many lazy full suspension guys making trails up there which equals no good trannies. All of our stunts are made for hardtails to ride too, so even the big stunts are smooth and flow perfectly into the next stunt. Not much time spent on the ground.


There is other places, they are just hard to find and not many people know about them. Galbraith doesn't have that stuff because the people who own the land do not want it built there, has nothing to do with anyone being lazy.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Pat T.® said:


> There is other places, they are just hard to find and not many people know about them. Galbraith doesn't have that stuff because the people who own the land do not want it built there, has nothing to do with anyone being lazy.


Close. I've ridden Galbraith many times. There's some good sized stunts out there. I'll bet you $100 you can find plenty of drops, catwalks, and log rides in Galbraith but not a single one with a nice landing. The owners of Galbraith let anything get get built as long as it's under 7 ft drop. Shawn's trail is a perfect example of what they allow. That trail has some nasty drops to flat turns, espescially the first drop where it's just a skinny 2x4 that hucks into a turn (make turn or hit tree hard!)

I'm standing firm on this one. Dual suspension bikers who build stunts NEVER make them perfect on the landing at Galbraith. Hell, if I had a big DS bike I would be lazy in building landings too! Why spend time shoveling when you have a tranny in the rear of the bike that goes everywhere with you? I've seen guys ride there on hardtails and absolutely beat the crap out of themselves even on the medium sized stuff.

I really want to check out the exit 27 (or whatever it is) I can only find the exit 38 review. Anyone ever ride there? Where is it?>


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

What I meant was there are no BIG stunts like on the shore, yes there are stunts. Like Chutes and Shawns, too bad we lost 911, that was a fun trail, I only live like 15 minutes from the trail head. I'm still working on the jumping thing so tranny's are more like landing zones for my helmet   Get ahold of the Downhill Zone in Seattle, I think the place you are looking for is one of their regular riding spots, they would probably even ride with ya.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

if you complain about landings then why don't you fix them....I think it really sucks when people ride trails but never help work on them. In the last 2 weeks alone I have put in 30 hours of work. Just spend 2 or 3 hours with a friend and all the landings will be sweet.

Stop complaining and fix the stuff


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Washington STATE dude! haha. I wouldn't think anything like this is in DC.
> 
> This is south puget sound near Olympia. AKA, South Shore.
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I'm smart. I saw BC and somehow got it into my head it was DC  

We (we = my parents) have some land in White Salmon, WA (right across the Hood River from..Hood River). If I get lucky the stunts, etc will be there this summer if we make it up and I bring my bike along. Hoepfully it will stay on the down-low from the po-po for a few more months


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

the popo dont care about your stunts


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

MicroHuck said:


> Close. I've ridden Galbraith many times. There's some good sized stunts out there. I'll bet you $100 you can find plenty of drops, catwalks, and log rides in Galbraith but not a single one with a nice landing. The owners of Galbraith let anything get get built as long as it's under 7 ft drop. Shawn's trail is a perfect example of what they allow. That trail has some nasty drops to flat turns, espescially the first drop where it's just a skinny 2x4 that hucks into a turn (make turn or hit tree hard!)


Just because there are the stunts you describe on Galbraith doesn't mean that they are acceptable to the land owner(s). Plain and simple, they aren't. Trail builders are building stuff that isn't accepted by the land owner and getting away with it. For now. I don't think it's policed very closely, at least not yet.

And if you don't like riding your hardtail up there, don't. That's plain and simple too. I ride an FS bike, and I ride around a lot of the stuff you are talking about, but the stuff I do ride is fun by me. Galbraith ain't the North Shore, or Capitol Forest, or anyplace else. It's Galbraith. The trails are the way they are because of what the land owner(s) expect from the trail builders.

Monte


----------



## Monte (Dec 20, 2003)

MicroHuck said:


> Galbraith is the only place I know of that has some good stunts like Capitol Forest. They don't have anything CLOSE to as nicely made as we do though.


Um, wow.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Monte said:


> Just because there are the stunts you describe on Galbraith doesn't mean that they are acceptable to the land owner(s). Plain and simple, they aren't. Trail builders are building stuff that isn't accepted by the land owner and getting away with it. For now. I don't think it's policed very closely, at least not yet.
> 
> And if you don't like riding your hardtail up there, don't. That's plain and simple too. I ride an FS bike, and I ride around a lot of the stuff you are talking about, but the stuff I do ride is fun by me. Galbraith ain't the North Shore, or Capitol Forest, or anyplace else. It's Galbraith. The trails are the way they are because of what the land owner(s) expect from the trail builders.
> 
> Monte


I never said I didn't like riding at Galbraith, hell most of the trails up there are the funnest you can find in Washington. I just noted that the stunts were built without nice trannies, that's all, no big deal, I still ride the tight single track and some of the stunts. Candy is my favorite trail that doesn't have stunts, yet is sweet twisty smooth single track.

Galbraith = Best single track around - not "best" stunts (does have super technical ones though)
Capitol = Lot's of single track (165 miles to be exact), but not same quality as Galbraith single track (mainly due to motor bikes in Capitol), but has better stunt building materials and terrain.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> I never said I didn't like riding at Galbraith, hell most of the trails up there are the funnest you can find in Washington. I just noted that the stunts were built without nice trannies, that's all, no big deal, I still ride the tight single track and some of the stunts. Candy is my favorite trail that doesn't have stunts, yet is sweet twisty smooth single track.
> 
> Galbraith = Best single track around - not "best" stunts (does have super technical ones though)
> Capitol = Lot's of single track (165 miles to be exact), but not same quality as Galbraith single track (mainly due to motor bikes in Capitol), but has better stunt building materials and terrain.


stop riding for 2 or 3 hours and build some landings


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Monte said:


> Um, wow.


Are you giving props or making fun of my uncompleted catwalk ramp down with dirt on it?

I just learned that dirt isn't a good substitute for planks on cat walks. Just doesn't work. Any suggestions on how to keep the dirt on it, anyone? I was thinking wrapping chicken wire around it and THEN putting dirt on. Dirt would be way easier to build with than carrying wood planks all the way in.

BTW, that jump next to it gives about 25-35 feet of air at full speed. You can see the teeter above it. The teeter rockets you into that jump.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> stop riding for 2 or 3 hours and build some landings


Good idea, but I'm not fond of messing with other people's stunts. Even if I am making it better. There's nothing wrong with Galbraith stunts, it's just not as fun with a hardtail as it is in Capitol.

Speaking of building, I'm NO slouch. It's only been me and one of my freinds who have built 99% of what you see and more. I go out there and put full 8 hour days building. That gives us the right to do whatever the fvck we want with the stunts, no one else to complain.

I would feel bad about going to a place thatisn't my back yard hucking ground and messing with other people's stunts. That doesn't seem right to me. However I have no problem fixing other people's stunts that need maintenance.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Good idea, but I'm not fond of messing with other people's stunts. Even if I am making it better. There's nothing wrong with Galbraith stunts, it's just not as fun with a hardtail as it is in Capitol.


I don't think anyone would complain if you made a better, smoother landing.
or find out who the trail builders are and ask them


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

the capitol forest stuff is pretty new, some of it brand new.. give it some time to get solidified and it'll be pretty rad


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

thesacrifice said:


> the capitol forest stuff is pretty new, some of it brand new.. give it some time to get solidified and it'll be pretty rad


You mean give it some time too get chopped down! 

Once this place is chopped (slated to be logged sometime this year), we'll salvage what we can and move to a secret location. We're pretty new to stunt building (6 months) so want to use this area to test out various stunts and see what works and what is fun, that way we make better use of our permanent location (secret). It's also cool that all the weekend downhillers come through this trail area and see us working on stunts, so we get to meet tons of people who are into stunts.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

my new bike is scheduled to arrive Friday! sat + sun = ride ride ride ride


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> ............All the guys I see with Full Face helmets crash the most for some reason.


that's because we are always going hella big.....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Speaking of building, I'm NO slouch. It's only been me and one of my freinds who have built 99% of what you see and more. I go out there and put full 8 hour days building. That gives us the right to do whatever the fvck we want with the stunts, no one else to complain..


yep that is right...


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

How do you spraypaint the air


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> that's because we are always going hella big.....


I would agree, but NONE of the guys I've seen with fullfaces go huge in our area!

They all seem to crash on some of the easiest of stunts. At least the people who crash the most are wearing a fullface = smart idea!

That dude you see in the white BMX helmet hucks twice as big as anyone I've ever seen out here. All he has is extra knee pads. He NEVER falls, NEVER! If he does fall he can usually make it look like he's just dismounting off his bike, very smooth, no drama, always on his feet.

In the end, as long as you are confident in your skills and equipment you should never crash. It's when you start pushing your skills too far that crashes start to happen.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Red Bull said:


> How do you spraypaint the air


No spray paint required or photoshop.

What you're seeing is the ganj filter I put over the lens. It records the green THC wavelengths in danked bikers. We just let out hits of white smoke when we get in the air and the Ganj filter gets that too. Very simple, very fun, very danked. 

Smoked the G-13 that day, and no, I don't think it cost $3000 a gram!


----------



## ajw8899 (Jan 28, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Washington STATE dude! haha. I wouldn't think anything like this is in DC.
> 
> This is south puget sound near Olympia. AKA, South Shore.
> 
> ...


Puget has some sick riding

Since on all of the San Juan Islands, nobody has cars and people's only hobbies are biking and fishing.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> I would agree, but NONE of the guys I've seen with fullfaces go huge in our area!


there's also the fact that seasoned riders who have more skill are more comfortable and can wear a non full face cause they don't eat it as much


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> ........ It's when you start pushing your skills too far that crashes start to happen.


this is where the riding really starts to get fun.....


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

thesacrifice said:


> there's also the fact that seasoned riders who have more skill are more comfortable and can wear a non full face cause they don't eat it as much


<--- typically at the jumps, i don't even wear a lid. i've been DJing since before there were even mountain bikes to do it on.


----------



## Pat T. (Jan 18, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if you complain about landings then why don't you fix them....I think it really sucks when people ride trails but never help work on them. In the last 2 weeks alone I have put in 30 hours of work. Just spend 2 or 3 hours with a friend and all the landings will be sweet.
> 
> Stop complaining and fix the stuff


Me? I've been building and repairing trails since 1993, now I also get funding for new trails and trail repair, guess I could try buying land next.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Pat T.® said:


> Me? I've been building and repairing trails since 1993, now I also get funding for new trails and trail repair, guess I could try buying land next.


that is cool...I spent 4 hours today in the rain making water bars and such so the water doesn't gain speed and erode everything


----------



## fourxcopies (Sep 4, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> That was you? hahahaha. sorry for laughing, but speaking of people with full face helmets crashing... I hope you feel better after that nasty fall... OUCH! Your buddy didn't come out of there so well either, I bet he has bruises on his legs from doing the ORV gap jump. I give him props for trying it though. I haven't hit it yet, but I wanted to, until my deraileur fell off!
> 
> We'll be up there Saturday and next week on tuesday or wednesday. Bring up some scrap wood so we can finish the second catwalk to drop. Your buddy mentioned he could bring a bunch of scrap wood from his dad's barn construction project.
> 
> ...


Oh yea, I was feeling that fall. My leg bruised up pretty nice, and it still hurts. I do got some wood at the house. Today is my friday so Im gonna check out what I can do for you guys. I might come up there today, not really sure. Anybody gonna be up there?


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

we've hit everything now except that teeter


----------



## fourxcopies (Sep 4, 2004)

*rock*

yea yea, that place is good times. Im not fuking with that teeter though.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

thesacrifice said:


> we've hit everything now except that teeter


mo pictures please...way cool


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

Manic said:


> where exactly?
> im stationed at mcchord afb near tacome, im new to the area and dont know where this place is.. can you post some dirrections? the only South Shore in washington i found was up in seattle..
> 
> thanks


Get directions to Victor falls from Bike Tech in Puyallup...talk to Jacob, ask him where "The Hubs trail" is at, tell him Josh sent you. I built some fun sh!t real similar to this out at Victor falls, it's only 25 min from you at McChord. I just moved to Ohio of all the forsaken places to ride...  but if I come back out there I can show you where to go. Check out the PNW sections on RM, theres tons of NS in Washington, you just have to hook up with the right peeps.


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

Sadly I must report that this place no longer exists...it was torn down.

No... it wasn't torn down, it was Terminated, executed, destroyed. It's quite apparent that a chainsaw was taken to EVERYTHING and it was all sliced and diced into halves and quarters. Logs were laid across the trail and pieces of the stunts are everywhere. RIP


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

thesacrifice said:


> Sadly I must report that this place no longer exists...it was torn down.
> 
> No... it wasn't torn down, it was Terminated, executed, destroyed. It's quite apparent that a chainsaw was taken to EVERYTHING and it was all sliced and diced into halves and quarters. Logs were laid across the trail and pieces of the stunts are everywhere. RIP


FFFFF UUUUUU CCCCC KKKKKK !!!!!!!!! 

All I wanted was for one last run! I didn't even get a chance to hit the ORV gap! Damn it!

Ohh well, we all knew they would be out here by now like clockwork to tear it down. Did they leave enough wood to rebuild "some" stuff in a secret location?

At least we had fun while it lasted right? 

I'll PM you when we get started on the secret location. You're down to help build where they won't find it? We're only telling where it is to people willing to help build. Should be pretty sick. As long as we keep it on the down low, we can put more time into nicer stunts. The secret spot is pretty close to the old spot, so we can hopefully salvage what we can for planks.

The teeter is a shame that it got torn down    that thing was fun. Did you get to hit it at all?

BTW, thanks for saving me a pointless trip down there on tuesday. Next time up there will be with clippers and shovels.

I've got plenty of pictures as proof of its existence. Is that one on your avatar of the rollercoaster drop? I miss that thing already!


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

naa, my avatar is the drop that was off to the side with the skinny little cat walk....

Yes, there's a lot of stuff that could be salvaged for skinny little cat walks... 

My friend and I are DEFINITELY down to help build, we miss the place already, it sucked turning around. We'll do the new place up with some really nice stuff


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

thesacrifice said:


> naa, my avatar is the drop that was off to the side with the skinny little cat walk....
> 
> Yes, there's a lot of stuff that could be salvaged for skinny little cat walks...
> 
> My friend and I are DEFINITELY down to help build, we miss the place already, it sucked turning around. We'll do the new place up with some really nice stuff


Cool! I spent a whole day hitting that drop. Kinda hard to get around the tree huh? haha I biffed it on that section a couple times. I only made the whole catwalk to drop without hitting the tree 10 times. Did you make it over the whole thing or did you start from the beggining of the straight section and jump from there? That turn is tuff! The landing was really sweet on that drop though.

How's your new ride? I bet everything seems a lot easier on that than your enduro.

I'll send you a PM next time we form a work party to start the rnew trail. Just to give you an idea of what to expect, we're going to build catwalks that zigzag suspended over the river and go for several miles downhill. There's plenty of large alders already laying across the river, we just have to put planks on them. It should be one of the coolest trails ever made. Not much work required either. We should be able to find some good drops to build too, plenty of oldgrowth logs down there.


----------



## O~Hi~O (Feb 24, 2005)

thesacrifice said:


> Sadly I must report that this place no longer exists...it was torn down.
> 
> No... it wasn't torn down, it was Terminated, executed, destroyed. It's quite apparent that a chainsaw was taken to EVERYTHING and it was all sliced and diced into halves and quarters. Logs were laid across the trail and pieces of the stunts are everywhere. RIP


Belay my first comment, second comment, don't post on here, there's people that moderate these forums that know other people and well, sh!t gets plowed because of it. I suggest keeping everything on the DL, and if you do post it up, just pics. Tell us it's up in Canada or some Sh!t.

Sorry to hear about your trail, hope mine is still standing.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

O~Hi~O said:


> Belay my first comment, second comment, don't post on here, there's people that moderate these forums that know other people and well, sh!t gets plowed because of it. I suggest keeping everything on the DL, and if you do post it up, just pics. Tell us it's up in Canada or some Sh!t.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your trail, hope mine is still standing.


I agree. If it's a secret spot, don't tell other about it.

The thing is though, this spot is known by EVERYONE! Even the DNR has torn down stunts in this spot year after year. We knew it was going to happen, so we wanted to share it with as many people as we could. Seems like a few got to hit our stuff while it lasted and that's all I care about. We chose to build there because it's so damn easy to build a jump in half an hour. We also wanted to experiment with different stunts designs before buying nice wood for our secret trail. We now know what works and what is fun.

I promise to show plenty of pics of the new spot, but I'll damn sure not to tell where it is. Sorry guys, but that's just the way it is!


----------



## thesacrifice (Mar 12, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Cool! I spent a whole day hitting that drop. Kinda hard to get around the tree huh? haha I biffed it on that section a couple times. I only made the whole catwalk to drop without hitting the tree 10 times. Did you make it over the whole thing or did you start from the beggining of the straight section and jump from there? That turn is tuff! The landing was really sweet on that drop though.
> 
> How's your new ride? I bet everything seems a lot easier on that than your enduro.
> 
> I'll send you a PM next time we form a work party to start the rnew trail. Just to give you an idea of what to expect, we're going to build catwalks that zigzag suspended over the river and go for several miles downhill. There's plenty of large alders already laying across the river, we just have to put planks on them. It should be one of the coolest trails ever made. Not much work required either. We should be able to find some good drops to build too, plenty of oldgrowth logs down there.


Word, it's not so much the catwalks that excite me, it's drops and jumps hehe.

And with that one drop, we would just start at the straightsection, it was just too gnarly to get around that tree. The landing was super sweet though

And yes I love my new bike, the geometry is made for hucking, where as the Enduro was lighter but didnt like to jump


----------

